# Toby turns 13 tomorrow!



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Hoping your birthday is absolutely wonderful, Toby!! Hey you're a teenager now, so you can out out a bit


----------



## lolathenunchick (Sep 14, 2010)

Happy birthday, Toby! It sounds like you've both been through a ton, but you have to love a dog's ability to have endless optimism! He sounds unstoppable and amazing!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday Toby!! Tell your Mom to spoil you rotten tomorrow because you deserve it! Sending love from Dallas! My Toby sends you high paws too!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday Toby-wishing you many more birthdays to come.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Give the Tobster many, many, many kisses and hugs from me.:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::
He is such an inspiration with his good cheer and love of life no matter what. I hope he is doing well and I hope his new straps/harness thing helps him with his back legs.

Hapy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Toby! I hope you can continue to enjoy life for a long time...Hugs!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Toby! You are one special guy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Toby*

TOBY

Have a Happy, Happy, Birthday!!!


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

Toby, Happy Birthday!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday Toby!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Toby!! arty::banana:I hope your every wish comes true! I know your mom will spoil you on your special day! Give Toby a big birthday hug from us!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday Toby! You've been through a lot but your mom loves you more than you know!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Toby!! It sounds like the best present you ever got was your wonderful Mommy who is willing to keep on fighting for you. I hope your day is as wonderful as you are!!XXXOOO


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks, everyone, for the good wishes! I will give Toby an extra ear skritch skratch for each of you


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Happy happy birthday, Toby!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Happy birthday Toby. Lots of hugs and kisses for you on your special day.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope Toby had a super great birthday.

He needs 5 kisses from me.


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

:You_Rock_Have a great birthday Toby.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

*"HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOBY"*
I know your Mom will make this day very special, you have come a LONG way Baby!!!

(((HUGS & KISSES)))


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy birthday Toby!!! More ear skritch's for you and a kiss from Fiona too :smooch:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Toby*

HAPPY, HAPPY, BIRTHDAY, Dear Toby!!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOBY!!!!! 

I hope you have some more on the horizon too. 

arty: arty: arty: arty: arty: arty: arty:


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Happy birthday, Toby! Hope you have a wonderful day!
Give him a big kiss from me, Barb.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday Toby!!! Hope your day is filled with all your favorite things!!!!

arty2:arty2:arty::jamming:arty:arty:arty2:

What a wonderful inspiration Toby is. Despite his dxs and lab values, he's continued to live and enjoy life. A great lesson for us all. Keep on keeping on dear one.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday to Toby! 13 is a wonderful thing to celebrate.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone, your kind words make me misty eyed. For Toby's birthday, he is going to the vet to get measured for his new Biko Brace. Here's hoping it helps him walk better, which will make him a really happy guy.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy, Happy birthday Toby


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Toby!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope the Biko brace helps darling Toby walk better.:crossfing

You know how much of an inspiration he and you were/are to me. Knowing he did so well after his splenectomy made me feel 100% better about Copper's.
Keeping on trucking big guy.:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy, happy birthday, Toby. I, too, hope the brace helps you get out and play, or at least go on some good pee-mail sniffing walks.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope Toby had a great 13th birthday!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

YAY for 13!  Happy Birthday Toby!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Dear Toby, I hope you had a wonderful birthday and wishes for more to come. Sending birthday :smooch::smooch: for an extra special boy.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Happy Birthday +1 big boy.:smooch:


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

_*Happy Birthday to Mama's Big Shaggy Heart Dog!!!
Wow, 13. What an inspiration you are...Keep that tail waggin' and your Mama smilin'. I hope the brace works wonderfully and makes getting around much easier.
*_


----------

